# would you pick a horse based on color



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope.
Can't ride color.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't. Colour is a plus, kind of like nutella on bread. <3
I would look mainly for the training level that you need to have the horse at, including it's temperament, conformation for what you plan on doing, etc. And if you find one that is all good with that, and has the colour you want, go for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

That depends, are you buying it as a breeding stallion or mare? Then color can matter, otherwise it's like drafteventer said, you can't ride color. I would look at the horse purely based on training and conformation, and if the horse fits the criteria and is in your budget, then buy it. But don't make the mistake of overlooking more plainly colored horses. Good luck finding the perfect partner!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you plan on doing any breed shows, I believe some Paint shows and registries only register horses with a certain amount of color, so if that matters to you....

Otherwise, no, I wouldn't. Color is nice, flashy in the show ring (but honestly, every color can be shined up to look nice IMO) and helpful if you need to re-sell, but it's otherwise unimportant in the scheme of things. It should be your LAST qualifier. The other thing is, you want a partner who you enjoy. Some people can't get past a horse's looks to see his demeanor and ability, and if you're one of these people, you should look for a horse that is aesthetically pleasing to you, as well as having a good demeanor and working conformation.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Color would never be a consideration for me, never ever.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Depending on what you are doing with the horse, colour can matter. Otherwise it is just a bonus. You would need to look for level, calmness, conformation, what you plan on doing, and all the important stuff. If you are stuck between two horses and ABSOLUTLEY can't decide between two (after looking through everything else) then colour could help you pick


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with wanting a particular colour. The down side is finding your ideal horse in that colour. If you are willing to wait for it, and not settle for a crazy horse that is a good colour, then sure, go for it.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If I had 2 horses that I liked everything about on both of them and no matter which one I chose I would end up with a great horse, then I would consider color. 

Otherwise, it's allways training over color.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Naahhh. I mean, if I see a well trained horse with a color I like and I had the money, I wouldn't pass it up, but I tend to fancy colors like bay and sorrel anyways, so I usually don't have a problem with buying for my favorite color. haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> There is nothing wrong with wanting a particular colour. The down side is finding your ideal horse in that colour. If you are willing to wait for it, and not settle for a crazy horse that is a good colour, then sure, go for it.


This is how I feel about it. If you want a flashy overo, then look for one, but don't compromise on conformation, temperament, or training just to get the color you want.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't say that I wouldnt. But to be honest I have never really gone horse shopping... Ever. 
All of our horses were dropped into our pasture by a Magical flying Unicorn(Well, it seems like it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Unless I'm looking to show (in breed shows) or breed, color really means nothing to me. However, if I were presented with two almost-identicle horses and one was a flashy color, I would pick the colored one.


----------



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

If there is anything Ive learned over my 19 years of horse experience it is the color does not make the horse. I can see for show purposes how certain colors/patterns are more eye catching...but it doesnt necessarily make a good horse. Not to say there isnt just as many amazing horses with beautiful color. I just personally wouldnt purchase a horse based solely on color.


----------



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

It honestly varies from person to person. Color was and never has been a factor for me one way or another and it should NEVER be your only consideration BUT if its really important to you then just add it to the list of critera for your perfect horse and be aware that you may have a long wait to find what you are looking for. 

a friend of mine was bound and determined to find a "colored horse" such as a paint or rabicano or roan or something of that nature and she wouldn't consider a purely solid horse BUT when she did go looking at her "colored" horses she always tried to match training level and temperment to her current skill level. it took her 2 years to find a horse that was the "right" color for her AND was a good match for her experience level and what not. 

when purchasing a horse for yourself only YOU can really set the crieteria for the type of horse you want. if there is a certain color or breed that you specifically want of course include it in you list of must haves but dont make it the main focus of your horse search checklist


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with luvs.

Color is on my list of what I would like, but I would not exclude a horse that was lacking in said color.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Not as a sole criteria. 

If you are "set" on a certain color or pattern.. that's fine, but don't compromise the rest of the package for a pretty color. For me conformation and temperment always come first - regardless of the purpose the horse is going to have to me. (Training is less of a consideration for me... I enjoy training my own... but for most people it would be up there on the list ahead of color)

I waited 7 years to find my cremello Saddlebred colt. He's a stud prospect - provided he continues to grow into a quality horse all around. His coloring was the icing on the cake, and I was specifically looking for a double dilute to fit into my future breeding program. I would love to be able to breed quality, athletic, horses with that added bonus of a golden color. There isn't really anything about this colt I don't like - and that was my PRIMARY concern, so far his conformation is great, his temperment is great, he's easily trained - as time goes on he'll have to continue to prove himself before he's ever bred, but, I will admit that his color played a role in my decision to purchase him.

I have a cream champagne tobiano mare which is a similar story. She has great conformation, an absolutely wonderful temperment, she's smart, been a successful broodmare (in her previous home), and is doing well in training. When she's "finished" she'll be a broodmare for me... but I wouldn't have bought her without the temperment she has, or if her conformation wasn't up to par.


----------

